# Convicts again...



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Take two... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=193027

This was Mother's Day ...









They were moved a couple of days ago to a cave on the other side of the log. 
They must really like this spot, same as last time. I turned the log around just in case. :thumb: ...









and they are wrigglers...









Parents guarding the nursery...


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Mom taking care of the kids....(Dad takes his turns too, but he too big and blocks the shot...lol)









All the kids piled up together...









This is as much of a close-up as I can get right now....


----------



## chrispyweld (Dec 20, 2005)

Dude, amazing pics!!


----------



## LJ (Sep 12, 2007)

Yeah those are great shots!


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks.
The eyes have developed and the yolk sack is about half. They are starting to wiggle out of the "nest" just after this pic. They were piled deep in the center. :lol:


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Here's hoping they survive for a while cause I'm too busy to separate any into a fry tank.

Yesterday was day one free swimming...



























The parents moved them to the top of the log and are kept busy moving the strays back up.


----------



## Trevor55 (Jan 9, 2009)

Amazing pics again! and what substrate is that? i like it :fish:


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks. Just black gravel....got it decades ago.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

this is the latest spawn as of today...


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow! beautiful pics. :drooling:


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks.

todays progress...


----------



## Trevor55 (Jan 9, 2009)

:fish: Love your convicts!! :thumb: I can never get nice convicts. Where did you get yours? :drooling: Do you have any available? :fish:


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

If this batch makes it past the JDs, I'll have some.


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

And some more pics...


















this one looks like he's smiling...


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Wow awesome Riceburner! :thumb:

Beautiful pair and awesome pictures! :thumb: I wish I could take good pics.......


----------

